# Brake lines for TT-RS calipers on MK6 GTI



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

I recently picked up a set of front TT-RS brakes (calipers and rotors) for my GTI. I was wondering what brake lines I should run - I've read that you can run the stock GTI brake lines with a different banjo bolt but I was thinking about upgrading the lines while I'm at it. 

I read somewhere that the MK4 R32 brake lines but I just want to confirm before I go and drop the money on them. 

Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MK6GTI said:


> I recently picked up a set of front TT-RS brakes (calipers and rotors) for my GTI. I was wondering what brake lines I should run - I've read that you can run the stock GTI brake lines with a different banjo bolt but I was thinking about upgrading the lines while I'm at it.
> 
> I read somewhere that the MK4 R32 brake lines but I just want to confirm before I go and drop the money on them.
> 
> Thanks in advance. :thumbup:



You should upgrade to braided steel lines.


----------

